# device_attach: re0 attach returned 6



## pestslent1 (Sep 10, 2019)

I have "lost" one of my nics:
The box was down for about a week, I had to replace the nvme boot drive (I cloned the drive with clonezilla).
It booted and everything seemed to function.
My vm no longer could connect to the network.
I noticed my re1 nic turned into my re0 nic.

dmesg shows:
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: Chip rev. 0x54000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00100000
re0: attaching PHYs failed
device_attach: re0 attach returned 6

I booted to live linux  "PartedMagic" and the nic works in it.

What is my next step?

Thanks


----------



## `Orum (Sep 15, 2019)

Sorry that I can't help, but you might try asking in the "System Hardware" section.  Also, does a verbose boot log show anything else?


----------



## George (Sep 15, 2019)

Do you have any dmesg output concerning the other nic? The lost one?


----------

